# WHITE MALLARD!!



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey everyone...Jstund223 brought up some questions about a white colored Canada that he saw this weekend. Just wanted to give you some info on different colored birds. True albinism is a lack of skin pigment on the entire bird including soft parts (feet, eyelids, etc.). Leucism (much more common) is where parts of the bird are mis-colored or muted, but normally you can see the original markings. Here's a picture of a pair of mallards I shot 3 years ago on a slough. One leucistic mallard, and one regular. Enjoy.


----------



## SlipperySam (Jan 17, 2006)

that's purty


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

That is awesome.


----------



## chester_mallard_molester (Mar 23, 2006)

thats crazy, but neat


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

That must have been a memorable hunt. Did you know much about Leucism before you shot him? Very cool mount.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Didn't know much about leucism before, but the taxi I used has a PHD in bird biology and he actually screamed like a little girl and jumped up and down when I brought it to him. He said he mounted another like it in Arizona, and claims full leucism like that is a 1:700,000 chance! A trophy by any stretch of the imagination nonetheless.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

very cool birds. did your taxi do both birds? sure looks like he messed up the head on that white one. very cool none the less.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

What ya see is what you get. Yes, he did both. There's a marked shadow on the white birds head, additionally he has a much thicker body, neck, and head than his brothers, which makes his head appear funny, because he's out of proportion. He's got white eyelids as well. He looks just exactly like when I shot him. Obviously a weird looking bird, not only weird color, but deformed as well....I guess you get what you get when you jump into the gene pool. I promise you he looks just exactly the same as when I shot him....WEIRD.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

That bird brings back haunting memories for me. To make a short story shorter; the 5 mallards (leucistic stuck out immediately) landed along-side some cattails in a slough along the road. I seen them sitting there and drove by so I wouldn't scare em' up. I parked and the first thing I imagined was that thing on my wall. I got out to put on a little sneak and I didn't even make it 10 yards before they had gotten up. They were definitely spooked and seasoned. I was devastated to say the least and all I could do was watch them go land out in the middle of a huge slough.

My buddies had to give me some crap which was expected (everything from a snow goose to a seagull), :roll: but I know exactly, without a doubt in my mind what I saw and I still pray it wasn't the only chance of a lifetime.

Awesome sight to say the least and very nice work HM.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

shiawassee_kid said:


> very cool birds. did your taxi do both birds? sure looks like he messed up the head on that white one. very cool none the less.


Apparently the head doesn't look the way HIS albino mallard would look on the wall. 

Very cool.


----------



## goosetalk (Jan 26, 2007)

Sweet. It looks very similiar to a buff duck, but it definitely isn't.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I shot a white mallard once, years ago. Came in with a flock of regulars and of course I went for that one. Very mallard sized duck with tail curls adn all. Just pure white was the diff.
Had it mounted too. 
Nice mounts.
Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

The last two years I've seen a weird looking goose in the same proximitiy flying around with canadas. I've seen it feeding in a field and had it circle our spread once with a group of canadas put never got a shot. It is just cool to see these "freaks" of nature :rock: . Keeps it interesting!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 8, 2007)

In 40 years of hunting I have only seen 1 leucistic mallard and of course it was on my brothers side of the blind, which he killed. But I have seen a number of albino geese. Nice mounts you should be proud


----------

